# You bought it its yours! Most unfortunate!



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Went into Home Depot yesterday topick up some PVC pipe fittings etc. While entering the store I walked by a sales associate and a customer who were in the process of getting started to load up a new JD 130L in the back of the customers pickup truck. Go and get my items I was there for, and on the way back out the Exit door, I noticed a decent sized crowd further down in the lot near the door I went in. Went to see what was going on, and seen that nice shiney new JD laying turtle on the asphalt. From what I heard, the customer used his ramps to load the machine, and one of them kicked out causing the tractor to flip over on one side and fall, just as he was cresting the top of the ramp at the tail gate. Another person said the deck was down and hit the hump at the top and the rear wheel spun the ramp out, but in any case, the deere did not look all that good.........and the customer was setting off to the side holding his shoulder, and had a visable cuts and gouges to his elbow and arm. He is lucky it could have been much worse. They were still waiting for the para medics to get there.

I flipped my 180 one time doing just this same thing, and it cost me a new carb, hood, and some other assorted engine and body parts.......not a cheap accident by any means. ALso strained and bruised my right shoulder and elbow pretty good.

So when using a ramp that simply rests on the back of a tailgate, they need to be secured so they can not kick out, and make sure that deck is in the up position. Ramps can be very h andy, but when you see some of the ways folks load tractors and other stuff in the backs of pickups it really makes you wonder. I have seen lots of stuff dumped in close proximity to these home builder stores.......A refridgerator that was not secured went up and over the roof when the driver made a quick stop (it was never secured in the bed, as there was not the first sign of straps or ropes anywhere around when I seen it) a load of sheetrock spilled at an intersection when it all slid off the truck, a pile of lumber that slid out of a truck bed when the owner stepped on the gas and it all slid right out. I was right behind this dude when it happened. Those plastic bed liners are slick so sometimes even if something is strapped down it can still slide.....Then you ghet those folks hauling 4 x 8 sheets of plywood and a heap of 4 x 4 timbers on their SUV roof racks and use just baleing twine to secure it all, and have them pass you out on the interstae doing 70 mph..........or the pile of lumber sticking out the side window of a compact car that takes up the next lane with the stuff hanging out the window. Its really amazing more folks are not hurt or killed from doing such things. Not too long ago a teenager was killed when he was driving down the interstate here, and cam up on a aluminum extension ladder laying on the road, and in the process of avoiding it he rolled the vehicle he was in. He did not have a seat belt on and that may have been a deciding factor in his death, but who would expect a ladder to be laying in the roadway on the interstate.........you just have to be aware and alert all the time, use common sense and think about what can happen from your actions and methods. 

PS. Do you think HD will give him a refund.......or do you think JD will fix it on warranty :furious: I doubt it, its his tractor now and in addition to additional expense to repair it, he has to heel up first just to use it, and it all could have been avoided.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

:furious: :furious: 

oh the poor bastard must be bummed... 

I would never use ramps.. id prefer to put it in a trailer just to be safe.. I bet if the guy squacked enough they might cover it.. if the HD folks were helping him load it...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I use ramps but mine has pins that hook into the tailgate to keep the ramps from sliding out. But i never ride it up i push it up into the truck. At the HD here i have never seen a customer load his own HD has there own ramps and they dont drive them up they push them up. He must have put gas in it and wanted to do it his self. I dont think they are going to replace it, its going to be all on him and i hope he learned a lesson now to do it again. He may not get that lucky again.


----------



## steventhomas42 (Jul 8, 2004)

I never load or unload my 180 with ramps on flat ground.

When I load up at home, I drop the tailgate and back up to the side of my carport. There's less than a 2" height difference, and as long as I have the deck up, it's an easy drive on.

When I get where I'm going, I find a small berm or a gently sloped ditch that I can back into to get the rise-to-run ratio as close to flat as possible before I use the ramps.

The sheer angle of the ramps up to the back of my F150 would be MUCH too steep to push a 180 up them.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh if HD employees were there helping or supplied the ramps, HD will cover it. A gentleman about 2 weeks ago was getting some medal roofing with out gloves and in shorts. He slit his leg, WIDE open. It was this gentleman's fault all his own. 

I am friends with the manager and he stated they would end up covering this gentleman's bills and his suffering. I think this is ridicules.

Now if the HD employees were helping load the Deere in the truck, HD is responsible.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

The way everybody sue's companies today, Ill bet that guy
comes away from this with a lot more than a new 130l


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Wonder if HD could take the responsibility and run it through their insurance... or write it off. Hard to say. Most HD's will go the extra mile for customers because they value them... from my expierence anyways. Doesn't hurt to ask.


----------

